# Dry Lake



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fished Dry Lake on Saturday and it was pretty disappointing. The ice was about 18 inches, but there were some very ugly spots. As a result we didn't venture to the location we wanted. Went to the backup spot and only iced 3 perch and an 18" walleye in about 5 hours.

Surprisingly, no one was working the main bar but all traffic was on the south end.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Good thing I didnt drive down there. :wink:


----------

